# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Cần tiền bán gấp nhà chính chủ ở nguyễn văn bứa, hóc môn sổ riêng giá 599tr. Lh 0917855766

## quocbds1988

Thông tin mô tả
- Cần bán gấp nhà mới xây, chính chủ, giá rẻ ở Hóc Môn.
- Nhà 1 lầu có 3 phòng ngủ, bếp, 2WC, khách, phòng sinh hoạt.
- DT 5*15m.
- Giá 599tr.
- Đường trước nhà 12m, khu đông dân cư, thuận tiện buôn bán cho công nhân, gần trường học, bệnh viện, ngân hàng, ủy ban,...
- Nhà mớ xây dọn vào ở ngay.
- Sổ hồng riêng bao sang tên công chứng ngay.
- Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ chính chủ.
- Không tiếp cò lái môi giới.
_ Liên hệ:0907421929 A Phúc.

----------

